

Zapproved: A Lightweight Meeting Killer - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/zapproved_a_lightweight_meetin.php

======
culley
why would I want to share internal business decisions with an external site?

~~~
arockwell
How is this any worse than having your email or bug tracking on an external
site?

~~~
qhoxie
Agreed. It has come to the point that groups must either concede that their
work will be exposed to external entities, or miss out on such tools.

------
wildwood
This seems like a prime example of the 'business metrics' startup idea from
PG's 'startups we want to fund' list.

